# Crushendo Syrah, Bottled



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2006)

Finally got the labels on





























*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 1, 2006)

Very classy! Good going!


----------



## rshosted (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice. My favorite part is how you hide them all over the house. It's like an alcoholic easter egg hunt!

Actually, they look very good. I have a question: Do you use pre-printed labels? If so, do you use comercial software to get the lettering centered? 

I've figured out a couple of labels on Word and have templates for them&gt; I wonder if there's a place we could post the files on here and avoid buying the software for $40 to get them centered...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2006)

That's funny!!! That would be a good way to surprise yourself when you think you don't have any left......


I use Print Shop Essentials that came with Window XP. Soon I'm gong to get a more updated version. It's easy and fun to use!! It's not a pre-printed label. You can design them yourself and the program gives you lots of options for positioning and centering.


It's really alot of fun as you can tell by all the great labels everyone post on the forum!!


Ramona Welcome to the fourm, Ryan



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice Ramona..good job






How is the wine? I am going to have to try a crushendo and just trying to decide which one.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2006)

Waldo,


I think it is going to be great after some aging. The grape pack really gives it alot of body and I'm sure a nice complexity after a while. I also oaked it for two months also.


I'm looking forward to getting started and making as many wines as I can in 2006. You, Stinkie, and Martina really crank out the wines. I admire you all!!!!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 1, 2006)

Once again you've come up with a very nice label Ramona! Way to go.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you,


It's a little hard to see in the picture but looks real nice on the bottle.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 1, 2006)

And it seems to make a great shelf support


----------



## masta (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice Job Ramona on the labels and these kits need LOTS of aging...at least a year!


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 2, 2006)

My labels are cheesy. I try to hold costs down that dont have infuence on the wine inside the bottle. I do like caps so i can find batches in the wine racks and the racks look kewl with all the different caps of colors along with even wax sealed bottles the waxes are colored also with Initial in it. but alass my cheesy labels. The kits I have used didnt provide any. I also get my daughter and friends to caligraphy the type date percent info on the labels its a family affair.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 2, 2006)

OldWino,


Show us your "cheesy labels". We don't care. We just like to see what everyone comes up with!! They just might look really nice!! And yes, it's more important what's in the bottles than on the bottles but it's just a little icing on the cake.


Load'em up!!!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 2, 2006)

Pictures! Pictures! We want Pictures!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 2, 2006)

I love your labels!! I don't need to put the year on mine yet though,
just the month, they never last long enough for the year to come into
play...lol


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats my problem too Stinkie. Have developed a new routine around here


Stand close, drink fast


Ferment more


It just won't last


----------



## Harry (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Waldo I wish i could drink more wine i am a diabetic so i have to just taste it, Some times i take a BIG taste. I just love making it, My wife is my official wine taster if she likes it its good LMAO. We have 6 Kids (all grownups) they got wine for Christmas. we had wine with our dinner and they all liked it. so i guess i am doing ok


Harry


----------

